# #142 PPI Sample Exam



## mcilenti (Oct 20, 2009)

I got this problem all the way through and solved correctly for Ts.

My question is: Where did the .0417 come from at the very end to get the final answer?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## buick455 (Oct 20, 2009)

Apparently my #142 is not the same as yours. I have the 1st edition 3rd printing. #142 in mine is a fin problem.


----------



## mcilenti (Oct 20, 2009)

Good question- I have the 2nd edition.

My #142 is a question about a buried pipe with insulation.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 20, 2009)

Buried pipe....now that's something I know a little about

:bananapowerslide:


----------

